# 1/2" x 5' tall Black hardware cloth.. Any ideas?



## Jersey62 (Jun 24, 2016)

Any ideas where I could find (online even) this kind of fencing? Need about 25' of this to add to my run. The snake issue we had just can't be repeated. 
I just think the black doesn't draw attention too much and can be seen through easier. 
Any thoughts ? The hardware cloth is going right on top of the 1x2 welded wire I have on coop now. 
Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not saying it doesn't exist but I've never seen any painted hardware cloth. 

You might have to resort to spraying it yourself.


----------



## Jersey62 (Jun 24, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Not saying it doesn't exist but I've never seen any painted hardware cloth.
> 
> You might have to resort to spraying it yourself.


I should have been more specific - it's black PVC coated I meant -


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it exists. There is the nylon that someone mentioned before. It is pretty tough stuff but you don't have to depend on its strength keeping snakes out.

I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.gourock.com/debris_fabric.html

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Lumber-Composites-Fencing-Garden-Fencing/Plastic/N-5yc1vZc3m1Z1z0utj8


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The black hardware cloth PVC I got mine on Amazon to cover mulch. Not good for chickens. Unless they mess up your mulch or plants.


----------

